# 2.5 Gallon Shrimp Tank



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Flora: Monosolenium tenerum, Christmas Moss (wall), Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite', Unknown Crypt, "Nano" Moss (driftwood)
Fauna: Cherry Shrimp
13w Compact Flourescent Lighting
Aquaclear Mini Filter
Flourite Substrate


----------



## thaerin (Dec 12, 2004)

I can't wait to see that thing once the moss wall has grown in =) I'm considering making a shrimp tank too...how many would fit in a 2.5?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice, keep us posted!


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey Gary, did you get that plant on the far left (don't know the name) from Marcus? I have a bunch of it that I got from him a while back. It grows like a weed, in fact, I trimmed it all back last week and it was measured at just over 5 feet long!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It looks like it will really be nice once the plants fill in -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Cool Idea for the moss wall using the plastic mesh sheet. Looks like a good start, keep us updated as the plants grow and fill in.


----------

